# Peat in Substrate



## spitfire (Jul 21, 2006)

I set up my 55 gallon tank with spaghum peat moss on bottom, 1 bag of fluorite next, and then 2.5 bags of Eco Complete. A friend said I should be concerned about the peat decomposing on the bottom. 

Please let me know what your experiences have been with peat added to the substrate. I need to know if I should remove the peat - water has not been added yet. I am planning on adding water in a couple days.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Peat normally means decomposed peat moss, which is nearly completely composted by nature. Peat moss is a different substance, organic matter that has a long ways to go to become humus. Peat under the substrate in a thin layer is helpful in starting a new aquarium. Peat moss will soften water and lower its pH, but does that best as a filtration media. Adding a thick layer of peat moss under a substrate seems to me to be an open invitation to problems for some time to come. These are just my opinions though.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

I've used it in my tank, you can see the link in my sig.

However, with flourite and eco-complete, you should not need it.

I haven't had any problems with mine though. My understanding is that it provides short term assistance in fertilizing with substrates that don't have these nutrients already in them, like eco-complete does.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

It's basically a waste to use it really especially with the other two substrates. Unless you plan on replacing it somehow every so often. But since you already have it in there and as long as it's not more than a light dusting just leave it. It does help, just only until it runs out.


----------

